# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Choroba przelyku

## ulka3000

Moja 3 letnia corka nic nie je procz mleka i serkow  procz plynow nic nie jada chociaz chce sprobowac to zwraca niewiem co mam zrobic czy to cos jest powaznego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, 
Po przeczytaniu Twojego tematu można twierdzić że Twoja córka ma problem na tle gastrologicznym... w żołądku jest większe ciśnienie, dlatego jeśli mięśnie/zwieracz czy jak to się nazywa nie zawsze musi spełniać swoich funkcji: albo jest zbyt ściśnięty i zostawia treść pokarmową, która się najprościej w świecie cofa albo ten mięsień jest zbyt luźny i nie utrzymuję pokarmu w żołądku co powoduję zwrot treści do przełyku i wymiociny. Z tego co słyszałam firma drPiktel może pomóc w znalezieniu odpowiedniego lekarza w tej sprawie.

----------

